# POC Fishing?



## chazenreds (Jun 9, 2004)

Has anyone fished the POC area lately? I'm headed down that way this weekend if the weather cooperates and was wondering where the hot spots are. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Try in front of Cedars and try the Hump. Limits were caught yesterday on croaker. Also, try Bill days Reef, and anywhere theres grass with sand pockets like Grass or Farwell Island. If that does not produce, try the lee shoreline along the Lighthouse cove area. If it does not work out, go back to POC and drink a bunch of beer. Those are easier to locate.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

*Poc*

we fished north out of POC on sat and found trout along the ranch shoreline in the morning then reds in powderhorn on the falling tide. Water was pretty fresh and very dirty from all the rains.


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

*Port O'Conner*

Fished Sat......lots of boats due to all the tournaments. Went south towards San Antoinio Bay, but there is to much fresh water run-off. Found the fish in West Mat. South Shoreline......mostly trout.....some to 23"

*GOOD LUCK!*


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Beach-

Not to question your integrity, but that bait shop behind you doesn't look like any in POC.....it could be Charlie's, but that is a L O N G run to West Matty.......



Hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

I was gunna say. Also that trout looks 37" long.


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

*Poc*

Guys, your right that picture is not anywhere near POC, I just wanted to post the pict. of my personal best trout. I am new to this site......maybe I should have posted it under the photo section. Believe me, if I would have caught that fish last Saturday, I would have definetly won big fish at the Arriba Pescado Tournament, although my team placed fourth in the Calcutta (3 trout, one red....team combo). West Mat. bailed us out.

Tight lines!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Gotcha. No harm. Nice troucha!

Fell free to post pics in any report. It adds spice....


----------



## chazenreds (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks for all the help guys. Hopefully we can find the fish.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

*Thre are No fish in POC*

Those reports are all just to fake you out. There are no fish in POC, not any,not ever, it's a rouse. Don't fall for it. The fish are in Galveston bay, or so I hear.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Chazen, I have a friend that caught trout limits in chest deep water in front of Josephine Motts today. Good Luck.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*POC fishing spots*

you guys are kill'n me.

It took me a long time to learn the spots I fish in POC and you guys just give up other spots like its no big deal.

So I guess this weekend I will see these guys up on sandbars trying to get to farewell and grass, or maybe going to far up into big pocket and stick'n their boat. If we are real lucky they will run up into the back of lighthouse @ full throttle trying to find the gut.............Or these guys could try to go into pringle and get stuck on the right after the 1st 90 degree turn, then I have to slow down and bottom out coming in after them as not to throw there butts more on the shallows...............

Any way, go where you feel confident, don't run over waders and respect each others drifts. POC is a crazy place this time of year. Let all respect other and try to catch some fish.

I will be in a real big Marshall boat, stop by and say Hi if you see us.

Laters........


----------

